# Home made spinning wheel.



## Pitchy

Hello, newbie here, was invited by my friends Katskitten and hubby .
Thought ya might be interested in seeing some of the spinning wheels the wife and i have been building.
The first one and one of my favorites is a pendulum wheel, this is the last one we built .
Hope ya like it.




























And a video of it in action.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

You don't see too many pendulum wheels! That is pretty wonderful!

Thing is, I don't see you using the treadle at all. Is that because you are getting use to the action of the pendulum??

Are these for sale?? What are they made of and what is the cost??


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

p.s. 

WELCOME TO THE FOLD! _Where death by fiber is such a comfy way to go!_

I see this is your first post on HT and we are honored that you chose the Fiber Forum for your first post.


----------



## susanne

love the look of that wheel. i watched the video a couple of times and can nt figure out how this works


----------



## Katskitten

Welcome aboard..:banana: I figured the members here would like your work. We do and yes we have watched that thing over and over and still have not quite figured it out.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Susanne,
The pendulum wheel works like a great wheel, but instead of having to use your hand to turn the drive wheel, you use the treadle to go forward, putting the twist into the fiber and to go backward just a bit, like a quarter turn, to move your fiber from the point of the spindle to the base of the spindle, then to treadle forward again to wind on to the spindle.

Instead of having to 'walk' the fiber, you can sit and treadle.

This is the reason I posted in the #2 post that I didin't see him using the treadle. The action of the wheel is in between a Great Wheel and a true Treadle Wheel. I'd love to have one. I have a GW but my back just handle all the dancing (or walking depends on the music you're listening to!) it takes.

Katskitten: I see you're in Ill-Annoy also! I'm about 2-2.5 hours north of Forerunner (depending how fast you drive on the back roads!), just south of Rock Falls. Where are you from???

If Pitchy is near by, can you talk them into coming to next years Homesteading Weekend at our place?? It will be the weekend AFTER Father's Day. If you're coming and want to camp, come Friday evening. Enjoy the day on Saturday. After breakfast on Sunday, it's over (I'm just too tired & _will_ fall asleep! Anyone that wants to teach on Sunday is welcomed but all I will do is make sure folks are fed on Sunday.


----------



## Katskitten

:hijacked: 
Currently we are in the capitol....YUCK There is nothing going on and the town seems to be dead. We are not sure where we will be come next summer, but if we are still in the midwest, I do believe we will plan on it. That would be a great way to meet others from the forum. Hubby and I were just discussing how to beef up our sleeping bags tonight..
We are currently looking for new "digs" but cannot seem to agree on anything or anywhere in particular. Where we want to go does not seem to be where we are being led to go. So for now I just need a new craft fair that people will let go of some of that hard earned money. 
P.S. Pitchy, you should show off some of the other wheels that you have made.


----------



## Pitchy

Thanks for the warm welcomes.
Actually this wheel is not treadled the wheel is turned by hand just like a great wheel. The foot board is only used to move the quill away from you so ya can draw out the fiber from a chair instead of walking.
The spinning wheel is made from Norway Pine and we built it from a picture from the web.
There aren`t many wheels of this type on the web ,i could only find two videos on U-Tube.
They're not for sale at this time as i`m having to much fun with them.
I`m not an expert in this field i just like to build old things and like the innovation of them.

The next one is a huge example of a Saxony style i believe, it is a blast to spin on, very slow and smooth. We are spinning llama on it now to make scarves from.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Oh my gosh! How awesome! Welcome to the forum.

By all means DO show us some of your other wheels.


----------



## Pitchy

I tried to post some more pics but got a message saying it had to be approved by a moderator. ??


----------



## PollySC

Pitchy, that's amazing. Waiting for more pictures -- I'm sure a moderator will come to your rescue momentarily.


----------



## susanne

oh yes, more pictures please.
and of course welcome on board from me too


----------



## Pitchy

PollySC said:


> Pitchy, that's amazing. Waiting for more pictures -- I'm sure a moderator will come to your rescue momentarily.


Thanks Angie, pics are under the first bunch of pics.


----------



## Marchwind

Hi Pitchy! Welcome to the Fold! Interesting wheels you have. I didn't see a video but I'll go back and check. I'd love to see these a work.


----------



## susanne

marchi if you click on the last picture in the first post, that is the video. 

pitchy why on earth are you not in michigan? i would so love to see the wheels in action  or even sit on them and try them all out.


----------



## Pitchy

Marchwind said:


> Hi Pitchy! Welcome to the Fold! Interesting wheels you have. I didn't see a video but I'll go back and check. I'd love to see these a work.


Thanks for the welcomes, the video is the last picture.


----------



## Pitchy

susanne said:


> marchi if you click on the last picture in the first post, that is the video.
> 
> pitchy why on earth are you not in michigan? i would so love to see the wheels in action  or even sit on them and try them all out.


We posted at the same time, there are two videos, one of each wheel.
Sorry susanne if i were you`d be welcome to come play on them.


----------



## Karen

They are awesome and welcome to the site!


----------



## Pitchy

Thanks Karen, ten more to go.


----------



## Pitchy

This one is a Norwegian type.






































Click on picture for video.


----------



## Pitchy

A couple kick wheels.


----------



## Pitchy

A Pelican.










A couple Charkas










Video.


----------



## Pitchy

A great walking wheel, five foot flywheel.


----------



## Forerunner

Did I see a pic of John Wayne in there somewhere?


----------



## Pitchy

Wind in Her Hair said:


> very cool, pitchy - where in Minnie-soda are you? We are north of Brainerd - west of Duluth.
> 
> I would love to see those wheels in action!


Yep gotta have a pic of John Wayne. :thumb:

We are in the same area, pm sent.


----------



## susanne

this is almost too much for one day. 
wow. love the footman on the saxony. something you don't see very often. 
not too long ago there was a discussion on ravelry if one can built their own wheel and the main consents was absolutely NOT.
you proof them all wrong


----------



## Pitchy

I`m not much of a wood worker so the finish is far from perfect but they do all work good.
Here`s a couple with huge flyers.


----------



## Forerunner

Now huge flyers is what I'm talkin' about. :thumb:


----------



## susanne

Forerunner said:


> Now huge flyers is what I'm talkin' about. :thumb:



i guess this would be the right wheel for you 

i have to admit, this would be one for me too. big bobbins perfect for artsy yarn.


----------



## Forerunner

Well, artsy yarn is one thing....but my industrial production mindset just refuses to take a break. Big bobbin means bigger skeins. Those 50 gram featherweights wear me out.


----------



## Callieslamb

Love those pictures!! I have no idea how the wheels work - I'm pretty new at this. But I love the Norwegian one especially. I'm all for larger bobbins. I just get started and I have to switch them out. Then I have to ply before I'm really ready so I can have a free bobbin. When DH gets a minute he said he would look at making me some more bobbins.


----------



## Pitchy

Thanks Callieslamb, i like that one also its made from maple


----------



## Pitchy

Here`s some random building pictures.


----------



## Pitchy




----------



## bigfoot2you

All I can say is WOW :clap: Such talent! Thank you for sharing pictures...........


----------



## Pitchy

bigfoot2you said:


> All I can say is WOW :clap: Such talent! Thank you for sharing pictures...........


Thanks bigfoot2you, not sure about talent, maybe beginners luck. eep:


----------



## susanne

even if i repeat myself, love the footman on this wheel


----------



## Pitchy

susanne said:


> even if i repeat myself, love the footman on this wheel


The protector of the wheel. :happy:


----------



## Mrs. Jo

Thank you so much for sharing these pictures. I am in awe! You are so innovative and the wheels are all beautiful!


----------

